# Amazing!! A True Story



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

You may not believe this one - but it's absolutely true.

Another of those short notice - impromptu mini herf's with carbonbased_al, Raisin and myself.

We must have all been thinking the same thing - a puff-puff pass with some older cigars.

Imagine this - 3 guys - 6 cigars - accumulated age of the sticks - 219 years!

I kid you not - cigars from the 50's, 60's and 70's. Punch, Partagas, H. Upmann and Montecristo. 

Three stupid grins painted on - from ear to ear - not much talking - just smoking and smiling. The cigars were really, really good!

And that's the way it was on the way west!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Amazing.
That would explain the stupid grins.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

wow what a night. Very nice.


Stacey


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

ill take a guess: Bruce, DaKlugs,and Poker... did i win?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> ill take a guess: Bruce, DaKlugs,and Poker... did i win?


Hey, Senor Smegma, try joed, raisin and Virtual Smitty!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Hey, Senor Smegma, try joed, raisin and Virtual Smitty!


hehehehehe Peter said smegma..


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

floydp said:


> hehehehehe Peter said smegma..


Frank u thread jacker: smegma


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Was another great night for sure. Old cigars rule!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

what was the occation joe?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Old man, you still remember about tomorrow, Mahogony, Herf, you want to come. Remember the reasons, Justin, now a married man, Chris, now a year older, me, well still drunk? Don't you know these old cigars will rot your brain and you should test them out on me first? Hell it's 1 am and I am wearing sunglasses, who else can you trust  . See you tomorrow. :al :mn


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Muahahaha! The Three Hedonista strike again!  



I never thought custom-rolled would play second-fiddle to regular production cigars, but we followed up the first two rounds of vintage sticks with a nightcap of Taboada, Morales, and El Laquito's and....


they PALED in comparison! :tg


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

WOW, that's about al I can say. WOW!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

zemekone said:


> Frank u thread jacker: smegma


whoops, I mean that sounds awesome fellers. Joe was telling us about in skype. Amazing lineup.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds like a great time.

Smoking old cigars is a great thing. Was this a special occassion.

Or was it lets just smoke as many old cigars as we can night.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok you braggin; bastages, what was the lineup....if you are gonna brag, brag about what it was you smoked!!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

drevim said:


> Ok you braggin; bastages, what was the lineup....if you are gonna brag, brag about what it was you smoked!!!!


I'm not bragging - I don't want to speak for my partners in crime -

I was just trying to share a little about the value of developing friendships with true BOTL's and how lucky I am to be in a place where I can hook up with two of the best - Raisin and carbonbased_al.

But - if you need some details - here's a highlight reel

Warm up- waiting for VS to arrive -

Monte #5 - 1996
Partagas Charlotte - 1998

Then the fun started

1st pass

1958 - Partagas
1978 - Partagas
1960 - H.Upmann

2nd pass

1970 - Monte Especial
1970 - Monte #3
1970 - Punch Ninfas

pretty good smokes!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome group of guys with some outrageous sticks. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

The cigar gods were smiling on you this day


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> Imagine this - 3 guys - 6 cigars - accumulated age of the sticks - 219 years!


 That's almost as old as the combined age of the herfers!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> That's almost as old as the combined age of the herfers!


Too funny.

Thanks for sharing your slice of heaven with us, Joe.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> That's almost as old as the combined age of the herfers!


and he wonders why he has to type that in with a carbonized antler horn.:fu *

*extrybonuspointstoanyonewhogetsmydrift(posthere) :tg


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

here's a follow up thought I had - we smoked six cigars in a few hours - and everything we smoked was older than carbonbased_al.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> here's a follow up thought I had - we smoked six cigars in a few hours - and everything we smoked was older than carbonbased_al.


Sounds like a great night Joe...great cigars and great company.

What was the standout cigar for the herf?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> here's a follow up thought I had - we smoked six cigars in a few hours - and everything we smoked was older than carbonbased_al.


:r The youngest vintage stick was 35 years old. My dad was still in high school!

Hard to say Tom, especially when you have six standouts! The ninfas were just awesome, the monte's were on, both partagas were good (the pre-embargo had a real unique flavor to it), and the 60 Upmann was a strong little smoke!

So out of the all the cigars we smoked, between the vintage and custom rolleds, i'd say that the vintage were the standouts


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Sounds like a great night Joe...great cigars and great company.
> 
> What was the standout cigar for the herf?


For me - it was the Ninfas - maybe you could put Da Klugs in a head lock and squeeze him until a box of these pops out :r We could split them!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

The Ninfa was VERY good, but for it's unusual and unique aroma, I would put the pre-embargo Partagas at the top of the list.
The wonderful thing was that out of all those OLD sticks, there was no weak link, all were excellent and special.


----------

